# BUD in Haiti



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

hello everyone , im a missionary in haiti and would like to know what size dish would i need here ? i really would like to try and pick up extra soccer channels. especially from pas1r(canal5 and canal 7 @11 ) .i ask because someone is willing to give me a 6-8 ft dish.
thanks
jose


----------

